
DomIRC – An IRC network for all domain name owners and their communities - Xenthys
https://domirc.net
======
micro_softy
"Slack for everyone".

(After paying some registrar and ICANN gets its 13 cents or whatever.)

Pay to play DNS aside, this is really what the "web 2.0" should have been.

IMHO, an IRC channel has always been more functional than a "website".

It makes peer to peer easy.

~~~
na85
If only the big networks weren't so change averse, we could have had a new RFC
for IRC that included mobile/roaming-friendly protocols, which IMHO is the #1
thing holding IRC back in the current age.

Does my client really have to burn battery by sending a PONG back every half
second or so? Can't we have seamless roaming without disconnects?

~~~
erlehmann_
XMPP works so well on mobile connections that I have been using IRC over XMPP
almost exclusively for quite some time using a transport that maps any IRC
channel to an XMPP MUC (#maemo on freenode is
“maemo%irc.freenode.net@irc.netlab.cz”) and any IRC user to an XMPP user
(nickserv on freenode is “nickserv!irc.freenode.net@irc.netlab.cz”). Even when
the connection is gone for several minutes (like when using UMTS on a train),
XMPP usually transmits all pending messages as soon as I am back online.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP)

~~~
jtrtoo
Wow, that reminds me of UUCP.

~~~
erlehmann_
How so? Please elaborate.

------
Xenthys
To clear that up a bit, you can register a channel like #domain.tld only if
you control the DNS zone of the said domain, and you can't get op in a primary
channel without registering it first.

~~~
zokier
Well, that is definitely _one_ way of approaching the lack of federation in
IRC

~~~
Xenthys
Yeah. In fact, there is a lot of networks but they are made because people
want to experiment and operate a server then they wonder what they could use
it for. Here, well, we had a goal and IRC was a solution, as once you have
your channel you just have to add an iframe on your website and tadam, a fully
functioning live webchat with permissions! ;)

------
ShinyCyril
Slightly off-topic, but IRC discussions don't come up too regularly.

What channels / networks are people hanging out in?

I mainly lurk on ##re and ##security on Freenode.

~~~
paavokoya
Freenode is HEAVILY moderated and censored to the point of restricting basic
free speech. Find a different place.

To the downvoters: you are doing exactly what I'm talking about

~~~
andrewguenther
Lack of evidence is probably the reason you're getting downvoted.

------
dijit
I think this is rather a novel way of approaching verification.

If someone has ops in a channel he or she must either be a webmaster or
someone trusted by a webmaster.

Whether this is useful or not is sort of irrelevant, it's a fun exercise.

------
Bino
If it only were controlled by a formal entity like the root zone owner it
would be somewhat awesome, as this project or company may die out if not
successfully enough...

Still an upvote

~~~
Xenthys
Well, it is controlled by a non-profit organization already funded by
something else.

There are no profits created by this network, so even if it does not work
well, we will not lose money.

About the organization itself, it has others activities maintaining it alive.

As the President of Blackfields Network, the parent organization of DomIRC, I
swear we will maintain this network as long as we exist.

~~~
xj9
That's the problem with federated systems: we (users) have to rely on the
promises and whims of our system operators to have access.

I don't trust or distrust you, I wish I didn't have to decide.

~~~
Xenthys
Yeah, I have experienced that as well and I get your point, that's mainly why
we have created a whole structure and registered an organization, even if we
can never predict what will happen next we can always do our best to get the
odds in our favour.

Unfortunately, the best alternative would probably be the P2P way, with
something like [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/) which also seems to
be nice.

~~~
erlehmann_
You can host your own XMPP server today:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP)

------
thinkxl
##frontend on freenode, we are off-topic almost all the time.

~~~
Jaruzel
I haven't used IRC aggressively in over 15 years. What's with the double
hashes I now see on the front of channel names? Is one hash no longer enough?

~~~
mirages
double hash means non official channel. Single hash means that the channel is
administered by "official" staff member.

Example #debian would have operators that are really member of the debian
project while ##debian is your old normal IRC channel on first serve basis

